# n6 b5 ?_ Keyboard Problems HELPPP!!



## emmalok (May 25, 2010)

Everytime i type a 'b' on my keyboard it shows 'b5' also when i type an 'n' it shows 'n6'. It also happens when i press '6' showing n6 e.c.t.
Also the other b5uttons are all weird like the left arrow goes all the way to the start in6stead of on6e to the right.
HELP I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO.
Its really an6n6oyin6g. an6d ive looked it up on6 other site an6d n6othin6g helps.
Its not an6y specific keyb5oard make as the on6es ive heard of are differen6t to my Adven6t keyb5oard.

HELLLPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try another keyboard? or try that keyboard on another computer? this will indicate if it is a keyboard problem or something else.


----------

